# Fry (Mollie) Questions...



## snickerz (Mar 14, 2006)

*Fry (Mollie) Questions... (edited)*

I'm new to the world of keeping fish... so I have a few questions.

I have a 45 gal. tank, currently stocked with only 3 mollies. Well, so I thought until a few minutes ago. I just noticed about 8 fry swimming around. :shock: My dal Mollie must have come "with-fry". heh heh Their gestation is appx. 8 weeks, no? If so, she definetly came to me pregnant.

Do the fry require a special food? I have plenty of plant & rock in the tank for them to hide in, so hopefully they won't get eaten. 

Honestly, I know nothing about fry - so any help you guys could give me on how to care for them would be appreciated.

Also, what the heck do I do with them? I'm sure if I keep them in there I'll end up with 100's of mollies in no time. I was planning on introducing a pleco and some tetra's this weekend, but I suppose I should put a hold on that.

************

Okay, this morning I have 10 fry swimming around in a small container I have floating in the tank until I can get a seperate tank or a net for them this afternoon. I've been reading the boards, and have read that fry thrive with frequent water changes? Anything else I should know about keeping these little guys in the best conditions?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

If you keep them in the tank with the others, most of them will be eaten. However, you are right about an eventual population problem. I take my guppies to my LFS and trade them. One store gives me fish (4 guppies = 1 blue ram) the other pays me $2.00/pr. As for food, I am not sure about mollies, but I imagine they are not much different from guppies. I feed my guppies fry ground up flake food. I just grind some in my fingers when I feed all the fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can buy fry foods, but fine ground flake is fine. The pleco might be ok (theorectically they only eat plants) but tetra could eat your fry. Wait until the fry are a little bigger. Most tetra have small mouths and it shouldn't be very long for the fry to get too big to fit.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

i typically feed my fry First Bites or Shirmp Pellets.. my fry are about a month old and are big enough to be in the regular tank with the adults fish and tetras


----------

